# Cookery lessons at secondary school



## vicki.milne (Jan 6, 2017)

My 12 year old son has started cookery lessons at school which is throwing us a few headaches as to how / when to bolus (he injects) and I just wondered how other non-pumping parents managed it.

He's very good and tells us in advance when he'll be cooking and what he'll be cooking so we're able to estimate the carbs and therefore how much insulin he'll need.
If this is in the 1st week of his timetable, then it's the lesson before he eats his lunch (which he eats ridiculously early at 10:45am btw.....I know!) so he's just able to bolus for both the cookery food and his lunch after the lesson, just before his lunch.

However in the 2nd week of his timetable, his cookery lesson is his first lesson 8:45am-9:45am which is too close to his breakfast bolus and an hour from his lunch bolus so I'm not sure how to manage it.

My only thought is to get him to bolus solely for the cookery food, immediately after his cookery lesson (which will make him late for his next lesson) and to make him eat his lunch at second break (at 1:15pm) but he's really not keen on this idea as all his friends eat at first break.

I just wondered how other MDI parents would manage this?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## grovesy (Jan 6, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi Vicki

That makes things difficult, especially as he just wants to do the same as everyone else at first break.

Not a parent but an ex teacher, so not sure how much help the ideas below are.

What are his friends like and do they know about his diabetes.  Would he be comfortable asking them to all eat later in the day (which actually sounds a lot more sensible anyway as 10:45 is ridiculously early for lunch). Or coulda he have a no carb lunch at first break and then a treat at the second break?


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 7, 2017)

He does not have to eat it if not sure. We used to take stuff home after cookery lesson. I got a grade B in cse level in that. Grade 1 was the sane as an O level


----------



## trophywench (Jan 7, 2017)

We always cooked stuff which we brought home.

Bearing in mind schools, same as workplaces, are supposed to do things 'within reason' so that a disabled child isn't made to feel 'different' - what do THEY propose?


----------



## Radders (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't really understand why he's eating what he's cooked? I can understand tasting it but doesn't he bring it home?


----------



## Robin (Jan 8, 2017)

Radders said:


> I don't really understand why he's eating what he's cooked? I can understand tasting it but doesn't he bring it home?


A retired teacher once told me, the girls all brought a basket in with them on cookery days so they could take the results home to show their mums.... the boys all used to scoff theirs at break!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 8, 2017)

Its like someone saying eat this & you not knowing what it is ?


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 8, 2017)

When I was at school no matter what lesson it was in the day whatever we made went in the fridge in class and was picked up to take home at the end of the day x


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 8, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> When I was at school no matter what lesson it was in the day whatever we made went in the fridge in class and was picked up to take home at the end of the day x


Exactly Kaylz ! problem solved


----------



## vicki.milne (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks for your replies. He's only just started Home Economics (or Design Technology or whatever it's called nowadays) and so they're easing him in slowly with preparing things like a cup of hot chocolate and cheese on toast, things he can't really bring home. Hopefully when he starts on more advanced things, he'll bring them home to eat.
I think he's decided that this Friday when he makes these he'll just make them and not eat them (rather than just inject for them after the lesson and eat his lunch second break).
I really appreciate all your replies and it's eased my anxiety a bit to be reminded that cookery is usually brought home to eat.
Might need to get a message sent to the teacher though just to highlight this as an issue.
Thank you all again.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 9, 2017)

Wish him luck with his studies .


----------

